# Tivo Desktop "Pick Recordings to Transfer" should show TiVo's folders



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Although I can create folders (sub-directories) in the "My Tivo Recordings" folder on the computer where I'm running TiVo Desktop (that's how bad it's gotten, the TiVo has it's own computer now), and move shows into those folders, and go to the TiVo and find the computer near the bottom in "Now Playing", and the folders are there with the shows inside them, when I'm on the computer and I go to "Pick Recordings to Transfer", it doesn't show the folders on the Tivo and let me open one of them and select from the shows inside, it just throws up a lo-o-o-ng flat list.

There really should be a "Folder View" option.

I'll bet even those infuriating people at Microsoft would have gotten that one right.

And now that I think of it, speaking of near the bottom of "Now Playing", "Recently Deleted" should show up as well, and let me transfer shows from there also.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You may want to look into KMTTG since it has some of the options you are looking for.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> You may want to look into KMTTG since it has some of the options you are looking for.


I am grateful for all of the open source goodness surrounding TiVos (which TiVo never really intended or planned for, it sprang out of their decision to use a cut down version of Linux and the--undoubtedly unforseen by them--after effects of the licensing model), but if TiVo is going to release a product, they really should get it right.


----------

